# WW1 1914 Everready Military Torch



## Tone90 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## mrsteel (Sep 4, 2017)

Pretty awesome! Do you plan on restoring it to working condition?


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Backpacker Light (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks so much for sharing this rare light with us. Great pictures. 

I still kick myself for NOT buying a wooden box lantern that I saw at an antique shop about 25 years ago, I think they only wanted $20 for it! Don't remember if it was marked Eveready, but I will never walk away from any wooden flashlight again without trying to buy it!


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Going_Supernova (Sep 5, 2017)

*Thank you for leaving it as-is!* Too many people try to "restore" antiques and end up ruining them as collectibles and antiques. *Old things should look old!* If a person wants a new looking piece, they should make a reproduction, and leave the original antiques be.


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## vadimax (Sep 5, 2017)

Tone90 said:


> Thanks, thought about restoring it, but will leave it as it is. To much history to it!



Exactly! Just imagine -- that dent on a reflector might be a result of an unexpected artillery barrage and its operator rushing to a nearest ditch and deforming it with the weight of his body...


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes my thoughts exactly!


----------



## mrsteel (Sep 5, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Exactly! Just imagine -- that dent on a reflector might be a result of an unexpected artillery barrage and its operator rushing to a nearest ditch and deforming it with the weight of his body...



Well when you put it that way.. 

Also I'm curious.. did these use incandescents? And what kind of output would these throw out?


----------



## Going_Supernova (Sep 5, 2017)

mrsteel said:


> Well when you put it that way..
> 
> Also I'm curious.. did these use incandescents? And what kind of output would these throw out?



:scowl::shakehead:hairpull: ^%&%*^&^ ^%$## "education system"! 

We know what they aren't teaching in school!


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 6, 2017)

Tone90 said:


> Yes this used a 3.5v Incandescent bulb and a 4.5v battery. You can still by 4.5 v batteries. Not sure of the output . In a pitch black WW1 trench,this would have been very useful!



Certainly useful at night when things were not lit by bombs bursting in the sky. 

Definitely better than fire on a stick, which is what these were replacing if you think about it...


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 6, 2017)

[emoji106]


----------

